# Hi all from PA



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

welcome aboard! Reading was my old stomping grounds before i moved south of the mason dixon after college. How is bear creak doing this year? i havent had a chance to ride there in years. i miss that place.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

HouseMuzik said:


> Hi guys... newb here from Reading PA.. Bear Creek is a 35 min drive for me so that is my home mtn. I have only been boarding for about 2 weeks but I'm already hooked, and try to go as often as I can..
> 
> not sure where I plan to go with the sport but i do watch the park riders an awful lot and say "damn i wanna do that"


I'm right there with ya! Born and raised in Reading before moving out of the area about 6 years ago. Grew up in Sinking Springs and moved to exeter in Jr High. Now I'm down towards philly. I just started a few weeks ago too & agree....it's addicting. I'll send you a private msg and maybe we'll carpool to one of the locals one of these weeks/weekends.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Bear Creek yesterday was great.. this cold weather is really allowing them to do the hill right. Much easier to learn on than ice!  As for steve, I live in Sinking Spring now. haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Welcome. Get used to horrible mountain conditions living in PA. I havent even been out in the area yet. Went up to VT about a month ago and i have a trip planned out to CO in Feb so i might not even waste my time with the PA ice covered mountains this season.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

hey im over in fleetwood PA im at bear creek all most every day riding the park. maybe ill see you there some time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

I graduated from Kutztown University....that was my old stomping ground! I got in a lot of trouble up there over the years!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

My ex lived in Fleetwood and went to Kutztown too. I spent a lot of time up there. She rode too, and that's how we met.

Anytime any of you want to hit up JFBB, Mt Snow, or another VT mountain, shoot me a PM.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

nice a lot of local peeps.. I'm at bear creek all the time now that I'm starting to get better

rode the lift for the first time tonight. twice on the lift by drifter and then once on the main one up by kodiak. That lift scared the **** out of me lol (afraid of heights)

I think my friends did the right thing by making me do this.. i got over the fear of the lift (well not the other one) but yeah haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

glad u like the sport. stick with it its fun


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

HouseMuzik said:


> Bear Creek yesterday was great.. this cold weather is really allowing them to do the hill right. Much easier to learn on than ice!  As for steve, I live in Sinking Spring now. haha


Never been to Bear Creek. what's it like? Usually if I'm riding in PA I hit up Camelback. Otherwise, I make the trek right up to VT.
I'm a suburban reading girl too...grew up in Exeter, now living right outside Philly about 200 yards from steve.
I'm always looking for local people to ride with.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Exeter! wow haha thats like 10 minutes from me... know that area really well... parents live in Birdsboro.

Let me preface this with I'm new so take my comments fwiw. I am really impressed with the mtn overall. The lodge and facilities are really nice.. and I'm kind of impressed with how quickly they recover from warm/rainy weather. There's only been one time I've gone where it was super icy.

From what I understand from my more experienced friends, their trails overall are easier than most ski resorts.. but if you're just looking to ride i guess that isn't an issue. Also from what I've read people really like their terrain parks, but I'm not sure if you're into that either.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

No mountain in PA can compare with Jack Frost and Big Boulder. (jfbb.com)

Bear Creek is a good hill and I would hit it every day if it was very close to me. But, if you have to drive some distance anyway, JFBB is the way to go.
JFBB runs are not very long and the lifts are not very fast, but they have the longest season, best natural conditions, best snowmaking, and the BEST EAST COAST TERRAIN PARKS outside of Vermont. 

Since Peak Resorts bought JFBB, it's a totally new scene. Did anyone ever imagine 65ft jumps in PA?
I wrote off PA for VT and swore I'd never ride PA again. But, Peak Resorts changed that for me.

With that being said, I am ALWAYS down with doing a group trip to Vermont if the price is right. Mt Snow is my favorite resort and has been for many years. Now that Peak bought them last year and they are maintiang 150 park features in the Carinthian Parks, Mt Snow is only going to get better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

srsly? prefer Mt. Snow over Stratton or Kton?!?! idk...i like Mt. Snow, but Kton beats Mt. Snow, and apres is NO comparison! Stratton is good, but no nightlife. It's a fam-based mnt.
It's been at least 2 yrs since i've hit up jf/bb, but I'm not a fan of short runs. and if i'm gonna go up there, i'd rather hit up blue. PA just sucks all around. altho the few times i've been to elk its been decent.
i'm up for VT whenever tho, so PM whenever you wanna go!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

blondie said:


> srsly? prefer Mt. Snow over Stratton or Kton?!?! idk...i like Mt. Snow, but Kton beats Mt. Snow, and apres is NO comparison! Stratton is good, but no nightlife. It's a fam-based mnt.
> It's been at least 2 yrs since i've hit up jf/bb, but I'm not a fan of short runs. and if i'm gonna go up there, i'd rather hit up blue. PA just sucks all around. altho the few times i've been to elk its been decent.
> i'm up for VT whenever tho, so PM whenever you wanna go!!!


I contacted you a recently and got no response?:dunno:

I hate short runs along with everyone else, but it's about snow and terrain quality for me over the length of runs. JFBBs snow making, grooming, and terrain parks MORE than makes up for the short runs and slower lifts. 
All the local members should do a day trip to JFBB with us to see for yourself.
You might find that JFBB will surprise you. It sure surprised me last year.

I prefer Snow to Stratton and Stratton to Killinton. I LOVE nightlife, but if I'm going VT or out West, I'm ALL about the riding. I think doing one well makes the other one suffer. :laugh: Either way, no resort compares to Philly or NYC, so I save the partying for when I'm home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

dood...yeah...holidays been hellish busy! wasn't even on the forum for like almost 2 weeks! thank god its over til next year. yeah, i'm up for a day trip or whatever some weekend when i can't get up north more. this weekend trying to get up to VT for new years.

not gonna lie, partying around here is pretty good. but something different about getting banged up after riding all day. i like a good mix of both riding AND nightlife.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

blondie said:


> not gonna lie, partying around here is pretty good. but something different about getting banged up after riding all day. i like a good mix of both riding AND nightlife.:thumbsup:


You must be a rock star. I'm drunk as I type this, but I don't have to hit 35ft jumps tomorrow.:laugh:
You got my cell. Let me know when you want to ride.


----------



## steve_ri (Dec 27, 2008)

hey my father just moved down to Philly and i was thinking about going down there for a day and then heading out to Bear Creak its only about 1.5 hour drive it said online, or is it not worth the trip, im from rhode isalnd so idk if it would be like me driving seven hours to go to wachusettes, (if youve ever heard of it)


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Bear Creek's facilities make it worth the trip. It's not a crazy big mountain.. but its definitely a nice place. I haven't heard many complaints about Bear Creek at all. I think you'd be impressed..

Yeah TT is going to come in here and talk up JFBB (hehe - you make me want to go there).. but BC is still closer to Philly and you could technically get right on 78 and get yourself back to RI rather easy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Ride all the mountains in PA and Vermont, spend some time out West, and then you will come to the same conclusion I have. JFBB.com is THE spot in PA. 
All the SE PA mountains are just about the same distance from Philly. Give or take 15 minutes.


----------

